# Help - Overscaled Display



## Mr McC (Sep 17, 2011)

Well folks, here's the craic:

*Background*
The only thing I changed recently was installing and uninstalling the software that came with a Logitech C270 webcam. The first uninstall attempt was unnsuccessful: the process went into a loop and the window simply minimised when I tried to access it. A lot of files had clearly been removed but the software was still showing up in the Add/Remove programs list. After a long wait and numerous restarts and fiddling, I reinstalled  the software from the CD and was able to uninstall cleanly, or so it seemed...

*Situation*
The desktop is overscaled. I can't see the toolbar or the top or sides of the screen. This didn't occur immediately after uinstalling the C270 software, I was watching something on Youtube last night when it happened. The resolution is set correctly. Scaling in CCC is more or less where it should be. I have to reduce scaling in CCC to the far left-hand side of the slide in order to see the toolbar, but that also produces thick black borders. If I change resolution I can get everything to fit in, but not at the native resolution.

Is there a simple fix for this? Would a fresh install of the 11.8 drivers fix it? 

I would like advice before proceeding, in case I do something that makes matters worse.

Cheers


----------



## AsRock (Sep 17, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> Well folks, here's the craic:
> 
> *Background*
> The only thing I changed recently was installing and uninstalling the software that came with a Logitech C270 webcam. The first uninstall attempt was unnsuccessful: the process went into a loop and the window simply minimised when I tried to access it. A lot of files had clearly been removed but the software was still showing up in the Add/Remove programs list. After a long wait and numerous restarts and fiddling, I reinstalled  the software from the CD and was able to uninstall cleanly, or so it seemed...
> ...



On the TV remote is there a zoom button or some thing like it ?..  On my Toshiba TV it's called  PC Size\theater wide and have to set it to native.


----------



## Mr McC (Sep 17, 2011)

Well, I got what I wanted: a simple fix. Good God, the time I've wasted on this... 

Thank you kind sir.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 17, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> Well, I got what I wanted: a simple fix. Good God, the time I've wasted on this...
> 
> Thank you kind sir.



Your Welcome,  qubit reminded me of the option a few days ago when some one else was having a issue lol..


----------

